# wright tree service pay



## quirtmiller (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey guys was wondering if anyone coult tell me ball park figure what a grounds person for wrights treeservice makes. Just bought a house and am hoping to get hired on. Also what do these companies do when winter comes?


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 20, 2014)

You should worry more about how many hours you get than what you get an hour. Ask one of their employees what they made last year total. If you can't get a straight answer go somewhere else.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 20, 2014)

Also ask how long new guys last. Some places are turnover machines that use groundies up and throw them away.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 20, 2014)

The best advice I can give is this. You should only do this if you enjoy working with trees and plan on getting certified and making a career out of it. If you are just looking to collect a paycheck you will be much better off somewhere else.


----------



## TC262 (Jun 20, 2014)

Good advice from buckmaster! Just wondering how and why you bought a house before you had a job?


----------



## quirtmiller (Jun 20, 2014)

TC262 said:


> Good advice from buckmaster! Just wondering how and why you bought a house before you had a job?


I have a job was just looking into this opening.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 22, 2014)

You DON'T want to be a career groundie.


----------



## quirtmiller (Jun 22, 2014)

Can you elaborate


----------



## Zale (Jun 22, 2014)

Being a lifetime groundie is a thankless job with no growth opportunities.


----------



## Philthy (Jun 22, 2014)

What he's saying quirt is that if you don't have any aspirations in this field beyond dragging brush for a half ass paycheck, you're better off doing something indoors. The heat/cold makes the weaker links break if you know what I mean.
If you're someone who enjoys being outdoors year round, isn't afraid of heights, and is willing to work your ass off to get any respect at all, then there's a career for you in this line of work. Hardworking climbers are needed everywhere and some employers are willing to pay good money for the right set of skills. Anyway, just figured I would throw in my two cents, good luck if that ends up being your choice..


----------



## RyKR (Jun 23, 2014)

I spoke with a groundie in Ft. Wayne, IN working for Wright and he said that they started off at $12.50. It probably depends on your location. I spoke with a whole group of them and most of them came from out of state to work and all of them said that they loved the job and were travelling a lot. Not sure if that is normal for them or not.


----------



## Workaholic (Jun 24, 2014)

I was making $16.50/hr as a groundsman for the first tree company I ever worked for a couple years ago, but I was a DZ driver, had my first aid/CPR certs and was already experienced with a chainsaw. If I brought my own chainsaw to work he said he would have given me a dollar raise. Hope that helps


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 25, 2014)

Ask your boss if he can rent a chainsaw for 8 to 10 bucks a day... I don't think so.


----------



## B Harrison (Jun 25, 2014)

I would take a groundie job for 16.50 some times. I will not get my saw out of the truck for less than $25.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 25, 2014)

A dollar an hour??? If you go through a chain a week you would loose money on chains alone.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 25, 2014)

Canada pays more. They are unionized. They don't have to pay insurance and workers comp. because the government pays for those things. I don't think they compete with unlicensed drug addicts cutting trees to feed habits like we do. The curancy conversion rate makes the pay more like $15.


----------



## TC262 (Jun 26, 2014)

Workaholic said:


> . If I brought my own chainsaw to work he said he would have given me a dollar raise.


I would have showed up with one of these... 


Or an electric one


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> Canada pays more. They are unionized. They don't have to pay insurance and workers comp. because the government pays for those things. I don't think they compete with unlicensed drug addicts cutting trees to feed habits like we do. The curancy conversion rate makes the pay more like $15.



Pretty generalized statement. That's like saying all Americans are fat. Oh wait.....

Canadian companies probably pay less. We start groundies at $13, 14 if you drive. We're not unionized, only the utility clearance crews are.

We pay just as much insurance and our worker's comp is higher and much more intrusive because it is government run (not government paid). We don't have the same health insurance rates, but we have to pay for it (income tax).

We compete with unlicenced operators, probably not as many.

You should do some research before you start blowing smoke out your ass.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 26, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> Pretty generalized statement. That's like saying all Americans are fat. Oh wait.....
> 
> Canadian companies probably pay less. We start groundies at $13, 14 if you drive. We're not unionized, only the utility clearance crews are.
> 
> ...


Sorry to offend you. My point is that he should not take starting pay in Canada and expect the same in the US.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry I was a little harsh, but you came across like some others on the board who just want to stir things up because they're bored.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 27, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> Sorry I was a little harsh, but you came across like some others on the board who just want to stir things up because they're bored.


No worries. I did not know that about the Canadian workers comp but it makes sense. We probably pay less because injured workers don't get much out of it when something happens without lawyers. At that point you can kiss your job goodbye. I have seen people get injured pretty badly and come to work gimpy for a few months to keep their job. Hopefully ya'll get the compensation you pay for when you need it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 27, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> That's like saying all Americans are fat.


 
I could stand to lose 4 or 5 pounds.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 27, 2014)

Or gain about 20


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 27, 2014)

Just more weight to pack around in a tree. No thanks.


----------



## Zale (Jun 28, 2014)

How'd you get the scar on the stomach? C section?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 28, 2014)

^
^
^
^


----------



## freakshow (Jul 27, 2014)

Wright tree in st.Louis mo metro area starts groundies at $19 and change an hr. But were union and line clearance


----------



## Liam Halligan (Aug 5, 2014)

B Harrison said:


> I would take a groundie job for 16.50 some times. I will not get my saw out of the truck for less than $25.


 $25 is the same number I use. Not worth it otherwise


----------

